# Flashing lights after connecting new(used) WD30NPRZ



## jjenness (May 16, 2009)

Hoping someone can suggest next steps.

Tivo sent me the email saying that my Bolt (TCD849500) hard drive (WD5000LUCT) might be failing.

So I thought I'd try upgrading the hard drive since I could really use more space anyway.

I picked up three - 3TB WD Blue's (WD30NPRZ-00YRMT0) on eBay, thinking if this one goes well, I can upgrade our other, and have a backup.

It's not going well. Upon powering up with the new drive connected, I get the initial Tivo screen, then within 30 seconds, the 4 flashing lights. I've tried each of the three WD Blue drives with the same result. If I reconnect the original 500GB it boots fine.

The eBay seller seems reputable enough, description says the drives (from 8/2016) are new or little used, and offers a 30-day guarantee. 

I'm not really set up to test them (3 bad drives?), but if that's the next step, I'll figure it out.

Should I try upgrading our other Tivo (500GB Bolt Vox)? Not wild about breaking into another one after this, but if that's the next step, so be it.

Is anything else jumping out at anyone? I really expected this to just boot up.

Thanks.
John


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I would test the drives first but also are you running TE4 or TE3 on the Bolts?

Scott


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

jjenness said:


> Hoping someone can suggest next steps.
> 
> Tivo sent me the email saying that my Bolt (TCD849500) hard drive (WD5000LUCT) might be failing.
> 
> ...


I think that is the model that was originally used in the Bolt +? If so, they are known to fail quickly, at least when used in the Bolt. To the tune of Tivo emailing some owners and offering free replacements. Since yours are probably used (did you do a smart check on them to see hours) I'd wonder what their history is, possibly pulled from failing Bolts? You may want to consider an external 3.5" CMR drive. This is the method I used, it also works with TE3. Fairly cheap and simple, especially since you seem to be starting fresh, not saving your recordings/settings. Up to 3TB the Bolt will format for you.

TE4 Bolt upgrade with external drive

I think there is only one 2.5" 3TB drive that is currently recommended for a Tivo, it's a Toshiba, and hard to find as it's a discontinued model. It is mentioned a lot in the forums here, you should be able to find the model number. I prefer the external myself, a lot more choices for the upgrade (MUST choose a CMR drive though), cheaper, more reliable. I used direct Sata to Sata (no ESata) so as far as the Bolt knows it's an internal drive.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

I'll second running the smart check on the drives, I suspect they were pulled from failing DVRs.

I can confirm the failed drive that I removed from the Bolt+ is the WD30NPRZ-00YRMT0. The date on my drive is 16 AUG 2016.

As a replacement I used the Seagate BarraCuda ST3000LM024 Warning: the drive uses *Shingled magnetic recording* which is reported to cause problems when used in a DVR. The Seagate has been running since mid May and no problems yet _KOW_. Fortunately I'm able to use this Bolt+ as a backup DVR I'm not trusting the drive yet and will see what happens after the drives get full. I am collecting the hardware to use the external drive JIC.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

HomeUser said:


> Fortunately I'm able to use this Bolt+ as a backup DVR I'm not trusting the drive yet and will see what happens after the drives get full.


You may know already but most Tivos that have been running for a good amount of time are ALWAYS running full. The % used only includes current recordings, does not include what is in the "recently deleted" folder. You can tell when full, when it does a recording it will delete the bottom item/items in the recently deleted folder. Once it gets to that point, ie it deletes items from the RD folder when new recordings are being made, it is full and always will be. UNLESS you go into the recently deleted folder and MANUALLY delete some or all of those shows permanently. I personally think it is a good idea to do that occasionally, if drive always running full any errors could be compounded since no blank space available.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

HomeUser said:


> As a replacement I used the Seagate BarraCuda ST3000LM024 Warning: the drive uses *Shingled magnetic recording* which is reported to cause problems when used in a DVR. The Seagate has been running since mid May and no problems yet _KOW_


Am curious, are you running TE3 or TE4 on that Seagate? TE3 can be more "forgiving" with drives. TE4, VERY picky with drives and a software update can "break" a drive that is currently working. Not literally, drive itself is still fine, just won't work with the updated TE4 version.


----------



## jjenness (May 16, 2009)

Thanks, guys. I really appreciate your help.

Welp, this doesn't seem ideal. Even the little or no usage claim wasn't true. I wasted a bunch of hours on this. I'll return the drives. And to answer one of the questions, I am running TE4.

Thanks again.
John


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh my. How can someone sell drives like that, especially with the phony description about new or lightly used? Occasionally there can be reallocated sectors but that many with a red not yellow rating, the drives are junk....................


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tommage1 said:


> You may know already but most Tivos that have been running for a good amount of time are ALWAYS running full. The % used only includes current recordings, does not include what is in the "recently deleted" folder. You can tell when full, when it does a recording it will delete the bottom item/items in the recently deleted folder. Once it gets to that point, ie it deletes items from the RD folder when new recordings are being made, it is full and always will be. UNLESS you go into the recently deleted folder and MANUALLY delete some or all of those shows permanently. I personally think it is a good idea to do that occasionally, if drive always running full any errors could be compounded since no blank space available.


I watch that folder also. When I see the bottom program get killed, I kill off the whole month. With a 1TB drive it's about 200 programs. With a 3TB drive, I haven't filled that drive yet. But it records mostly ABC so they use less space. [This is on a Roamio]


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

tommage1 said:


> Am curious, are you running TE3 or TE4 on that Seagate? TE3 can be more "forgiving" with drives. TE4, VERY picky with drives and a software update can "break" a drive that is currently working. Not literally, drive itself is still fine, just won't work with the updated TE4 version.


Keeping it at TE3



tommage1 said:


> You may know already but most Tivos that have been running for a good amount of time are ALWAYS running full. The % used only includes current recordings, does not include what is in the "recently deleted" folder. You can tell when full, when it does a recording it will delete the bottom item/items in the recently deleted folder. Once it gets to that point, ie it deletes items from the RD folder when new recordings are being made, it is full and always will be. UNLESS you go into the recently deleted folder and MANUALLY delete some or all of those shows permanently. I personally think it is a good idea to do that occasionally, if drive always running full any errors could be compounded since no blank space available.


Thanks monitoring using *T*iVo *N*ow *P*laying *L*ist TiVo Disk Space - Summary


----------

